# LF: black cushioning mat



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking for a few things.

1) black rubber/fabric cushion mat for 24" x 12" aquarium (like this Innovative Marine DIY AUQA Gadget Self-Leveling Aquarium Mat)

Please PM with asking price and location. Also appreciate tips on where to source these things.

Thanks!


----------



## xerxes300 (Dec 16, 2015)

if u want a small CO2 cylinder:

have a few 2lb cylinders, three are charged. u can use a common regulator, instead of the one in image below.

text: 604 779 1085


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, but too small.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a aluminum 10lbs with Milwaukee reg and solenoid $180. Thx. Mike


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

xerxes300 said:


> if u want a small CO2 cylinder:
> 
> have a few 2lb cylinders, three are charged. u can use a common regulator, instead of the one in image below.
> 
> text: 604 779 1085


Wow is that your shop or something?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump. Also looking for Spider wood.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Spider wood at my store. Small pieces 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump.......


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump........


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

You can get Egg grate at most hardware stores .You may also find great deals at the VAHS auction April 9th.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

North van thou...


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

BUMP it up!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got a bunch of moss balls
Txting me is better as I'm not on here much, 778-779-3532


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Patrick also have a bunch of moss balls as well. Send him a msg.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

bump........


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I got my light beige sand from Langley By-Water. Cheapest I could find that was closer to white and not brown. It's pool filter sand, less than $1 a lb from what I remember.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump.........


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm using some hardwood floor high density underlayment. I've seen people use yoga mats too. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a black yoga Matt for under my tanks and under my stand.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

home depot has a good material called grill mattes, thick black rubber mattes. i used them on all my tanks, no complains so far. pretty cheap too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

I work for Corp of Delta and have 1/2 black foam I could drop of for you . I have tons as I bought it to sound proof my flat bottom fly fishing boat .


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Ended up getting a thick foam placemat from dollarama.


----------

